# Instruction/order: you can't ... until you ...



## Charlie Parker

"You can't come back to class until you learn to behave properly." This is what I might say to a student who has been really bad. I send him to a kindergarten room for several French classes, so that he does not keep disrupting our class. Could I say?

_Tu ne peux pas rentrer jusqu'à ce que tu apprenne comment bien agir._
Is that right or are there better ways of saying it? Merci d'avance.


----------



## Isis34

Hello!

Je dirais : "Ne reviens pas (ici) tant que tu n'auras pas appris à te tenir correctement !"

On peut aussi utiliser le verbe "se comporter".


----------



## tilt

_Rentrer _means more entering than comming back (it's not really different from _entrer_, in fact). You should better say _revenir_, here.
To behave has several translations, but _agir _is not part of them, even if the idea is close.

Your sentence should rather be:
_Tu peux pas revenir avant d'avoir appris à bien te comporter/tenir/conduire_.


----------



## tilt

Something more...
In English, I would have say _You won't come __back_... or _Don't come back... _rather than _You can't_...

So in French, it would be _Tu reviendras pas... or __Ne reviens pas..._


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci. Cela m'aide énornément.


----------



## kiwi-di

tilt said:


> Something more... In English, I would have say _You won't come __back_... or _Don't come back... _rather than _You can't_...


In fact, in English you should properly say _You *may* not  come back ....  _rather than_ Don't  come back ...

_ However, I suspect the lines between _may _and _can_ are becoming more and more blurry, and most people would say  _cannot_ or _can't_.

May = are permitted to
Can = are able to [capable of doing]


----------



## mnewcomb71

tilt said:


> _Rentrer _means more entering than comming back (it's not really different from _entrer_, in fact). You should better say _revenir_, here.
> To behave has several translations, but _agir _is not part of them, even if the idea is close.
> 
> Your sentence should rather be:
> _Tu NE peux pas revenir avant d'avoir appris à bien te comporter/tenir/conduire_.


----------



## mnewcomb71

tilt said:


> Something more...
> In English, I would have say _You won't come __back_... or _Don't come back... _rather than _You can't_...
> 
> So in French, it would be _Tu NE reviendras pas... or __Ne reviens pas..._


----------



## tilt

That's true!
How could I have made such mistakes?


----------



## Rageneau

Ne reviens pas jusqu'a ce que tu saches te dominer.


----------



## Punky Zoé

IMHO there are two ways to say it in French, a negative one and a positive one.
"Tu ne reviendras pas tant que tu n'auras pas appris à te comporter correctement
or tu ne reviendras que lorsque tu auras appris à te comporter correctement


----------



## Charlie Parker

Mille excuses, Punky Zoé. J'étais en train de revoir quelques bonnes phrases quand je me suis rendu compte que j'ai complètement oublié de vous remercier pour vos deux façons de considérer la même idée.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Charlie Parker said:


> Mille excuses, Punky Zoé. J'étais en train de revoir quelques bonnes phrases quand je me suis rendu compte que (j'ai) j'avais (tense agreement) complètement oublié de vous remercier pour vos deux façons de considérer la même idée.


You're welcome Charlie !


----------

